# advice needed on rescuing pigeon please



## GeraldsMum (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi all, a few weeks ago my neighbour came round with a baby pigeon in a box which she had found by the side of the road. It was there on her way to work squarking and making a right racket and 4 hours later it was still there but looked like it had given up (it was also a scorching hot day) 
so she picked it up not wanting to leave it to die.

she brought it to us knowing what suckers we are for animals lol

We have never had pigeons before so we are learning as we go.

after some research we worked out it was about 8 days old, we have been feeding him on ready brek mixed with water and occasionally almond milk. Gerald is now roughly 27 days old, he has also had peas and corn and we have offered him some pigeon seed, showing him what to do by pecking at it with our fingers and he now does this himself but he still has the ready brek during the day as well at the moment.

he doesn't seem to be interested in drinking water by himself though but we are still working on this.

He has stated to fly and can fly the entire length of our living room now - we are very proud of him 

We have totally fallen in love with him

but I have some questions.

We have become so attached to him would it be ok/fair to keep him? 

either way we were planning on building a aviary in the garden for him, would this be ok for him or would he need to be indoors during winter?

What else should he be eating at this age? I have just ordered some pre/pro biotic stuff for him 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004FGAV4A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Does he need anything else or is it just a case of weaning him onto the pigeon seed?

How would I know if he has any bird diseases? 

His poo is a very light brownish colour but doesn't have any white in it, usually its in a little swirl, occasionally more a splat it that ok?

Is there anything thing else I should be doing?


Picture is when he first came to us, I havent downloaded camera recently to have a picture of what he looks like now but wow has he changed


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We had a rescued feral names Phoebe who we loved dearly. It is ok to keep him as long as you can care for him. If he becomes socialized you cannot release him! It wouldn't be fair to him. You can get him a Nate or friend when he grows up and formerly pigeons make great pets. As long as you realize it is a life time commitment. Nit sure what to say about care as our birds were adults or fed by their parents. Someone should answer about that soon.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well done 

Is he a wood pigeon or a feral pigeon? Makes a difference for his future needs and also the answers to some of your questions. Wood pigeons are 'true' wild birds, and fare less well in captivity.

Whether or not he would be okay in an aviary depends on his development. They soon become pretty well feathered, and can regulate their body temperature, but they generally have the first moult around three months and he could then be susceptible to very low outside temperatures. 

Pigeons do like company, even more so feral pigeons than wood pigeons. For feral, human company is fine although it is always best if they can eventually find a mate, particularly if they are in an aviary.

He won’t have any diseases that can be transmitted to humans, and if his general look and behaviour is active he is unlikely to have anything. Pigeons, like people and other animals, have low levels of various bacteria and other organisms in the digestive system which are normally kept in check by the immune system. They tend to become a problem only when the immune system is weakened or under stress.

His poop should be firming up when he gets into solid food, but the readybrek will tend to affect it. Eating seeds and grain is important for him now, as a good diet is necessary for growth and a healthy system. He will eventually require a purpose mixed pigeon grit, to aid his digestion, but that’s not absolutely necessary at this stage. They do need calcium, so best to provide a supplement of Calcium + Vitamin D3 which can go in water or be given directly. We use Zolcal D, but others such as Calcivet are available online. Multivitamins formulated for birds are okay but don’t usually provide sufficient levels of calcium + D3 for good development.

A picture of him now would be useful before further comment.

There is a UK group/network on Facebook, too. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## GeraldsMum (Sep 17, 2016)

This is a piccie of him now?

I don't know if he is a wood pigeon or feral pigeon? could you tell from the photo?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He's a young wood pigeon and a lovely pic of him 

He may also be okay with a wild bird seed, and sunflower hearts. We get them coming to our feeding stations.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very cute little guy! Thank you for helping him.


----------



## GeraldsMum (Sep 17, 2016)

So as he is a wood pigeon, and he is very tame now (that was not the plan when we took him in, I did call lots of rescue places but I could not find anywhere which would take him)

What would be the best plan of action for him?

Is there any chance of him being released back to the wild or have we messed that up for him now?

sorry for so many questions


----------

